# Not Lost



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Been a while since I have been on here. Had to relocate the RV due to flooding. Lost my WiFi signal during the move. Using Mc Donald's signal right now. Anyways on or about the first of October I will will be in a 4G service area with my own MiFi, so I will be catching up. Have not done anything with my game in a few weeks now. Need to schedule something with BT before my game goes really bad. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Good to see your voice...


----------

